# Venison Pot Roasts



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Making room for a new hunting season is often a very tasty job.
Two days before I pulled out two venison roasts and set them to thaw in the fridge.
Once thawed I dry brined them with Kosher salt for 24hrs.
Then I seasoned them with my spiced up version of Lawry's Seasoned Salt and tied them tightly so they'd smoke longer and more evenly.
I set up the smoker at 200°-225° with hickory, and gave them an hour and a half of smoke.



















Then in my 12qt dutch oven I browned some onions in bacon grease, and did the same with the roasts.
Added a jar of sofrito and enough vegetable stock to almost cover the roasts.



















Brought it to a rolling boil on the stove top, and then back into the smoker at 325° (no smoke).
Cooked it about 6 hours till it was falling apart tender.

Made mashed taters and mixed veggies for sides.
Took the drippings from the DO and made a tasty gravy.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dammit that looks fine.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Lookin good!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

my mouth is watering and i had fried backstrap tonight. ever done carne guisada with a venison roast? pretty good stuff.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang....it....man.....


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies and compliments.
It was pretty good, tender and flavorful.

I've plans for the leftovers... Stay tuned.

@smooth move 
Nope never used venison for guidsada, but I've done many a guidsada.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I just ate....but suddenly, I'm hungry again.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

kingfish501 said:


> I just ate....but suddenly, I'm hungry again.


Winter is coming, fatten up!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Did you just use corn starch to make the gravy 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

lettheairout said:


> Did you just use corn starch to make the gravy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I reduced the driipings, cooked up a light brown roux and combined the two for gravy.
Cornstarch might have been easier and just as tasty.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Man that looked so good, I had to go out and get me some roast meat, and now you're an accessory to night hunting. 
Don't worry too much tho, I didn't get caught and no-one knows about it, so we're in the clear. 😎


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Would 325 in the oven for 6 hrs be the same? And I assume no lid? Or would a crock pot do the same?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Would 325 in the oven for 6 hrs be the same? And I assume no lid? Or would a crock pot do the same?


It should be, just have to keep checking it. The dry heat from the oven could cause a slight issue if left alone. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jspooney said:


> Would 325 in the oven for 6 hrs be the same? And I assume no lid? Or would a crock pot do the same?


Crockpot is the same, oven would work too.
Crockpot would be2-3 hours on high then medium till falling apart.
Definitely covered during cooking.


----------

